# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Het hormoonspiraaltje - Artikel

## Leontien

> Naast het oude koperspiraaltje, wordt er tegenwoordig verreweg het meest gebruik gemaakt van het hormoonspiraaltje. Het hormoonspiraaltje is een T-vormig staafje, dat via de vagina ingebracht wordt in de baarmoeder. Zowel het liggende als het staande stukje van de T is ongeveer 3,5 centimeter lang. 
> 
> Het hormoonspiraaltje geeft progestageen af, dat zorgt voor het uitblijven van de eisprong. Omdat er minder hormonen worden afgegeven dan bij andere vormen van hormonale anticonceptie, kan het gebeuren dat er tóch een eisprong plaatsvindt. Dit is echter niet erg, omdat het hormoon ook werkt op het baarmoederslijm, waardoor de spermacellen het eventuele eitje niet kunnen bereiken. 
> 
> Net als bij de andere vormen van ‘progestageen-alleen’-anticonceptie kunnen er de eerste maanden onregelmatige bloedinkjes optreden. Na verloop van tijd kunnen deze helemaal verdwijnen. Het hormoonspiraaltje kan 5 jaar blijven zitten en is dus erg geschikt voor langdurige anticonceptie.


 


Bron: http://www.anticonceptiepil.nl/conte...spiraaltje.asp

----------

